# AMH increase



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

My AMH has gone up since my test last summer. I know it's possible but I thought it would have dropped down lots!


Last one was 4.31 pmol I know it's bad but hey it could have been 0


This one is  6.1 pmol....yes still not brilliant but better than 4.31


The nurse I spoke to me wasn't too impressed with my ' WOW that's amazing it's gone up ' comment and told me very matter of factly that is was still pretty bad!  


I have been taking vit d3 spray maybe that helped?


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

As they say, every little helps!

Good luck     

Ellie


----------



## Shell15 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Dillydolly, 

I'm only 39 but will be 40 in May so I'm sure it will be ok for me to post here.  My AMH has just gone up from 5.8 to 11.2 but I didn't think it could go up?  Ive been taking dhea for 10 weeks and  royal jelly. Do you know why it may have gone up as I was told it can only go down?

Michelle x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Michelle

I think it is classed as a variable blood test so can go up and down

I wasn't brave enough to try DHEA!


----------

